# Desperately looking for Halocaridina / Opae Ula / Hawaiian Red Shrimp



## Nikafri (Aug 8, 2020)

In search of Opae Ula / Hawaiian Lava Rock Shrimp! I just need like 3 or 4 of them and have been looking for them for years in Toronto 😩 and I even have a fully cycled tank for them sitting empty right now which is kinda sad 

I saw shrimpfever had Opae Ula like 2 months ago and then I missed it 😭 

So let me know if you are in GTA and you have them / if you know anyone got them.


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

There is a Durham Region Aquarium Society member who has them! They were the one who originally got the ShrimpFever owner along for importing them. Their colony is breeding well. You can try contacting the group on BAND or facebook, to inquire. Just be sure, if its facebook, to not mention “buying” because of facebook rules and all that


----------

